# Sturmopfer



## Tanny (29. Dez. 2016)

So, mal ganz schnell zwischendurch: 
vorgestern ist eine meiner ganz großen Pappeln vorne auf der Koppel Opfer des Sturms geworden:


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Dez. 2016)

Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt!

   Sägen, Spalten, Kleinsägen, Hacken, Aufstappeln, das wärmt mehrmals.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (29. Dez. 2016)

Autsch, das tut weh. Einfach liegen lassen? Hoffentlich verzichtet die Wilde Jagd auf weitere Opfer bei dir, Kirstin.

@trampelkraut , weiß nicht ob das so eine gute Idee ist. Als ein großer Teil meiner Weide vor ein paar Jahren Schneebruch zum Opfer fiel, hab ich aus den größeren Stücken auch Brennholz gemacht und mich hinterher dumm und dibblig geärgert, weil das auch nach zwei Jahren ablagern nicht wirklich brennfreudig war und der Heizwert in keinem Verhältnis zur Arbeit stand. Aber vielleicht ist das bei Pappel nicht so schlimm. Für Kleinmöbel geht jedenfalls beides, einer der größeren Äste wurde ein schönes Treppengeländer.


----------



## Tanny (29. Dez. 2016)

Also die Pappeln hier sind ja ursprünglich als  "Heizbäume" angepflanzt worden. Früher gab es auf den Flächen vor den Höfen hier  überall noch so Mini-Pappelwäldchen, wie bei meinem Nachbarn. Da wurde dann alljährlich draus das Feuerholz für den Winter "geerntet" Pappeln eignen sich da wohl besonders, weil sie vergleichsweise schnellwüchsig sind, viel Holz liefern, aber deutlich bessere Brennwerte haben, als zum Beispiel Weiden. 

Mein Nachbar heizt immer noch nur mit Holz. Er wird sich der Pappel annehmen  und sie im Januar seinem Holzschober zuführen  Passte ganz gut, denn er hatte schon überlegt, welchen Baum er bei sich jetzt raus nimmt - einen gefallenen Baum nimmt er natürlich auch lieber, als einen noch lebenden Baum 

Dass meine Pappeln fallen, habe ich schon lange erwartet. Wunderte mich, dass sie damals "Christian" standgehalten haben. Die Pappelreihe am Koppelrand ist ein Relikt aus den "Holz-Heizzeiten" des Hofes und sie haben ihre Lebenserwartung eigentlich schon überschritten. 

Insofern rechne ich damit, dass im Laufe der nächsten Jahre alle nach und nach Stürmen zum Opfer fallen. 

Mal schauen, was ich für diese Pappel jetzt aufpflanze - vielleicht wieder eine Pappel?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Annett (29. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin.

Wenn an der Pappel noch Äste mit grüner Rinde sind, Durchmesser meist maximal 10 cm, dann kannst du deinen Pferden damit in der grauen Jahreszeit eine echte Freude machen.
Bei uns sieht das nach 5 Minuten nämlich so aus:  

Und später dann so:  

Meine lieben Pappel über alles....


----------



## Tanny (29. Dez. 2016)

das ist ja ein toller Tip, Danke Annett 

LG
Kirstin


----------

